

The Surveillance State Killed BlackBerry - chocolateboy
http://chycho.blogspot.ca/2013/09/the-surveillance-state-killed.html

======
yochlol
As opposed to a complete lack of foresight into the touch/smart landscape
coupled with clinging to and yet not finding a way to monetize the only
appealing features like BBM?

